# Review: Netflix - Marriage Story



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 15, 2019)

Well done, powerful and emotional.
If you have not been through a divorce, you will likely not be able to identify with it. If you have - like me, it brought back bad memories and painfully accurate in what happens to two people, and what they will do to each other in a divorce.
  Also is a fantastic lesson and true example of what happens if you allow lawyers to run the divorce. In the end, generally speaking, for most people with moderate means - all they will do is suck money out of your bank accounts, prolong the process and make you do things you are otherwise not capable of.

  Only negative thing I can say, is Hollywood couldn't help themselves but once again make the man the bad guy, the women...sure she has a few faults... but none compare to the complete asshole selfish jerk men are.

 Other than that - 3.5 out of 5 stars


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 20, 2019)

I thought it was good.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well done, powerful and emotional.
> If you have not been through a divorce, you will likely not be able to identify with it. If you have - like me, it brought back bad memories and painfully accurate in what happens to two people, and what they will do to each other in a divorce.
> Also is a fantastic lesson and true example of what happens if you allow lawyers to run the divorce. In the end, generally speaking, for most people with moderate means - all they will do is suck money out of your bank accounts, prolong the process and make you do things you are otherwise not capable of.
> 
> ...


I thought it was very well done and mostly fair to both sides 
Kind of an update to Kramer vs Kramer

If anything, I thought the wife and her attorney were the bad guys


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Well done, powerful and emotional.
> ...


 Oh definitely. But that is what happens if you let lawyers into your life. I think as the movie alluded to, she was ready to settle up with a mediator till she was talked into a lawyer and the war started.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Couldn’t believe when the bitch visited 11 lawyers so that they wouldn’t be able to represent her husband.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


  In 2000 my wife and I separated. At some point her sister talked her into getting a lawyer, despite we had not yet decided we were going to divorce. We were on reasonable talking terms, and doing well with the children. This move, as in the movie, forced me to get a lawyer. And things turned south quick. 
  After being apart for about 6 months, we got back together and put the nasty things we did to each other behind us.
In the end we divorced in 2015. But we both learned keeping lawyers out was the best thing, divided up what we both wanted and the divorce was quick and painless. No lawyers. 
 I identified well with the movie, because it is accurate. Two people who still care about each other... get blood sucking lawyers involved and it starts a war. They get hurt, and react bitterly and soon two people who are otherwise good people become monsters themselves.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well done, powerful and emotional.
> If you have not been through a divorce, you will likely not be able to identify with it. If you have - like me, it brought back bad memories and painfully accurate in what happens to two people, and what they will do to each other in a divorce.
> Also is a fantastic lesson and true example of what happens if you allow lawyers to run the divorce. In the end, generally speaking, for most people with moderate means - all they will do is suck money out of your bank accounts, prolong the process and make you do things you are otherwise not capable of.
> 
> ...


I watched and found this to be very good even thou I have not been divorced.  You do not have to experience an event in order to identify with or feel empathy for the characters provided the acting and script is good.  This is what differentiates good from mediocre presentations.


----------

